# NYU Tisch Fall 2018 Deadline



## gotenda (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello! Just an aspiring graduate school applicant here. 

The NYU Tisch Graduate Film deadline for Fall 2018 applications is set to December 1, 2017 (as stated in bold on their site). However, they also indicate that they “*strongly suggest [that we] submit the Tisch application and supporting materials by November 15th*.“ 

I was wondering if a difference would bear on the application if I chose to submit on the later date (the original deadline). Because, you know, the farther the deadline, the more time there is to fix my essays, huhu. Or by some graduate school politics that I’m unaware of, does submitting on the preferred date mean the applicants a greater chance of getting in?

Thanks and good luck to all of us!


----------

